# Anti-Lush campaign - success?



## Stoats (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry for making yet another Lush thread, but I feared this would get lost in the current 10-new-pages-since-1pm one! I walked past the Oxford shop with someone earlier, ready to point out the large "EXOTIC ANIMALS ARE NOT PETS" sign...and it was gone. The big "I'm a chameleon, get me out of here" sign in the window: gone. I went inside, looking for leaflets, signs, anything to do with their campaign: nothing!

In their places, there just seemed to be normal advertising/signs about Lush. So - has the campaign been a success? Is this the case with any other Lush stores? 

If so, congratulations to everyone who has helped in the campaign! (well, congratulations even if they haven't pulled their campaign - it looks like a lot of people have gone to a lot of effort, and produced a really strong response!)


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

If they are indeed starting to withdraw the campaign this is a huge success!


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

I just checked their website and it appears that the campaign no longer has the massive space on their home page - instead it has been moved over the left and is tinnyyy compared to the '' new perfume '' advertisement that has been placed there within the past few hours. Concidence or not i don't know but still slightly strange considering this was meant to be a week long campaign and its only friday :lol2:


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

Moosmoo said:


> I just checked their website and it appears that the campaign no longer has the massive space on their home page - instead it has been moved over the left and is tinnyyy compared to the '' new perfume '' advertisement that has been placed there within the past few hours. Concidence or not i don't know but still slightly strange considering this was meant to be a week long campaign and its only friday :lol2:


Its meant to be a month long campaign

The chameleons are now suddenly sold out as well :whistling2:


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

:whistling2: thats strange, you'd think for such a long campaign they would be prepared...


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

I hope we are having some impact.

Im still going with another forum member to hand out flyers outside lush.
but the facebook post that they made on there was irritating. 

My opinion on it was 
"were right and your wrong, you just need to acsept it end off"


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, you have to wonder... convenient that eh? It disappears as complaints start... lol


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

I was in lush today in plymouth and suprise no posters ect no leaflets ect ask about the bath bombs all gone seems like we are making a impact on them and also putting presure on the APA and with the Chris Newman doing very well on the radio seems things are going well


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

southpython said:


> I hope we are having some impact.
> 
> Im still going with another forum member to hand out flyers outside lush.
> but the facebook post that they made on there was irritating.
> ...


 same as the e-mail i got back of them tbh


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Just checked there facebook page they have not got rid of the charm poster they had on there and now it's gorilla perfume


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Sounds like they got wind of what we have planned for tomorrow and decided to pull the rug from under us by ending the campaign early. It'll look a bit odd, loads of people protesting about something that doesn't appear to exist.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

looking at the facebook page, it seems like we're winning a lot of the minds of the customers. A few have emailed saying their being affected by the campaign.

Dont slow now people we need to increase the momentum if anything, lets show the APA its the start of US being incharge not them


Love to all reptile keepers


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Graham said:


> Sounds like they got wind of what we have planned for tomorrow and decided to pull the rug from under us by ending the campaign early. It'll look a bit odd, loads of people protesting about something that doesn't appear to exist.


It does appear like that and then afterwoods with a bit of spin from them, they would make us look like the antagonists.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 1, 2007)

Graham said:


> Sounds like they got wind of what we have planned for tomorrow and decided to pull the rug from under us by ending the campaign early. It'll look a bit odd, loads of people protesting about something that doesn't appear to exist.


They've been handing out their propaganda for quite a while now. I'm sure most are aware of it. Not to mention all those silly people in dog crates the media went mad over... even if all their propaganda is gone, these protests are still important.


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Good good, im still going tomorrow. is everyone else still going to their local ?

Just seen above post, good glad they are still important. But wont be just get the simple reply off this ??

"We have no posters up or anti reptile flyers, we arnt selling bath bombs at the moment so what are you talking about "


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

it says on the website that the chameleon bath bombs have sold out - but as far as I can see on the facebook page, people are still asking after them and looking for them in the shops - if they have pulled the campaign then what are they gonna say to all these customers after them? Maybe they really have just sold out and will re-stock.... we'll have to wait and see I guess


----------



## Sephiroth (May 1, 2007)

For the few who don't know about it we say :

Lush joined with APA and have been campaigning to ban reptile keeping completely. In their advertisements they posted many many mistruths in order to demonise reptile keeping. It has cause great offense to us and so we have put together this informative leaflet to clear up a few of these mistruths.

then smile politely


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

Sephiroth said:


> They've been handing out their propaganda for quite a while now. I'm sure most are aware of it. Not to mention all those silly people in dog crates the media went mad over... even if all their propaganda is gone, these protests are still important.


I will still be there and it's supposed be nice in York tomorrow


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Lush are obviously aware of what's been happening and what we have planned, this looks like an obvious move on their part to dodge a bullet.

People could end up looking a little foolish protesting against something that has now ended, and that's obviously the intention.

The fact that the campaign appears to have been ended early is a result of sorts, it may mean that we don't get our day in the sun but is that so important?

It's up to individuals now to decide what to do, perhaps go along as intended and suss things out, if some shops still have posters and stuff up then protest as intended. If they don't though it could be rather embrarrassing if people ask what the protest is about.


----------



## Stoats (Apr 22, 2009)

Moosmoo said:


> it says on the website that the chameleon bath bombs have sold out - but as far as I can see on the facebook page, people are still asking after them and looking for them in the shops - if they have pulled the campaign then what are they gonna say to all these customers after them? Maybe they really have just sold out and will re-stock.... we'll have to wait and see I guess


Interesting! The chameleon bath soaps (what *is* a bath bomb, anyway?) were still in the Oxford store, although they were just among the other soaps, not with any special display.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

xxstaggyxx said:


> I was in lush today in plymouth and suprise no posters ect no leaflets ect ask about the bath bombs all gone seems like we are making a impact on them and also putting presure on the APA and with the Chris Newman doing very well on the radio seems things are going well


Thats good, I was going to go down there tomorrow and check it out.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

some people are complaining on the lush FB page that the bath bomb stains the bath and skin and doesn't smell of much.


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

If people on the street when handing out flyers say that it isn't in stores, say that as stated on the website this is a month long campaign and is running throughout August


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

A cosmetic company called Lush,
found itself involved in a flush,
a silly campaign, that was fit for only a drain,
perhaps caused the MD a holiday blush?:whistling2:


----------



## Sephiroth (May 1, 2007)

This isn't over guys... they have done alot of damage and that needs to be undone.

The purpose of this for me hasn't been to stop Lush though that is a bonus. I was sure ASA would have been able to do that. 

Our campaign has been to counter their lies and support what we know to be true and hold dear to our hearts. 

This has only just begun. APA will still be campaigning against the reptile shows and the keeping of reptiles. These protests will diminish any credibility they may have had.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

xxstaggyxx said:


> I was in lush today in plymouth and suprise no posters ect no leaflets ect ask about the bath bombs all gone seems like we are making a impact on them and also putting presure on the APA and with the Chris Newman doing very well on the radio seems things are going well


aww shame ~ will still take a wander down into the city... got some old unused xmas pressies that need to go back :whistling2:


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

Even when presented with the correct facts, that Sean guy still doesnt see sense and say 'fine we hold our hands up to being complete arses'.

It sickens me that some people are so narrow minded that they cannot learn from mistakes made (first time they were inspected and shut up by the ASA).

They would rather destroy than understand that it ain't gonna stop so lets make it better. They condemed the WWF - fair enough they support some stupid things, but he gave the example of them supporting sustainable palm oil tree stuff cutting whatsit. He said they'd rather see axtolotls and cresties die out than 'suffer' in captivity.

Words from me cuz im angry - what a knob.

Cheers
Elliott


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

IndigoFire said:


> Even when presented with the correct facts, that Sean guy still doesnt see sense and say 'fine we hold our hands up to being complete arses'.
> 
> It sickens me that some people are so narrow minded that they cannot learn from mistakes made (first time they were inspected and shut up by the ASA).
> 
> ...


People like him will never publically admit to being wrong, even if he knows he is.


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

IndigoFire said:


> Even when presented with the correct facts, that Sean guy still doesnt see sense and say 'fine we hold our hands up to being complete arses'.
> 
> It sickens me that some people are so narrow minded that they cannot learn from mistakes made (first time they were inspected and shut up by the ASA).
> 
> ...


 this is what i receaved from lush in reply to an e-mail i send and apart fro my name it is identical to the reply sent to anoth member on this forum

Dear Thomas, 

Thank you for writing to us with your concerns about the Lush Times article, and I am grateful for this opportunity to explain why we are supporting the Animal Protection Agency (APA). At Lush we love creating fresh, lovely smelling, effective cosmetics that are kind to animals, people and the environment, and we use the proceeds from a number of our products to support causes and organisations with whom we share similar values.

The Animal Protection Agency (APA) campaigns against the trade in wild animals as pets, and works with scientists who are renowned experts in the fields of animal behaviour, veterinary medicine and conservation. APA has received wide support from politicians as well as the general public and their concerns about the exotic pet trade are echoed by the British Veterinary Association, the RSPCA, and all of the major animal welfare organisations.

With the Chameleon campaign we are trying to raise awareness of the suffering of reptiles in captivity and of the damage caused to species conservation by the trade in exotic pets. Our position, and that of the Animal Protection Agency, is clear: we believe that reptiles do not belong in the pet trade.

If you would like further information about any of the areas covered by the article please visit the APA website (www.apa.org) or contact the Animal Protection Agency directly at the details below.

Animal Protection Agency
Brighton Media Centre
15-17 Middle Street
Brighton
BN1 1AL
Tel: 01273 674253
Email: [email protected]

Throughout the course of the year we support many humanitarian, animal and environmental causes, many of which are nominated by our own customers. We welcome and value all feedback, so thank you for getting in touch with us. I will be sure to pass your comments on to our Campaigns team for future consideration. 

Kind regards,

Kat Walters 
Customer Care 
Lush Retail Ltd 
Tel: 01202 641006 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Campaign still running in Norwich. Phoned the Council today as I almost fell over the bill board outside on the path advertising the campaign. It has now been removed :whistling2:
No flyers etc in the shop..


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

tomwilson said:


> this is what i receaved from lush in reply to an e-mail i send and apart fro my name it is identical to the reply sent to anoth member on this forum
> 
> Dear Thomas,
> 
> ...


 
Im well aware of this. =]

Ive been following everything from day 1, and have replied to a few of the threads on here and on their facebook page.

Cheers
Elliott : victory:


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

IndigoFire said:


> Im well aware of this. =]
> 
> Ive been following everything from day 1, and have replied to a few of the threads on here and on their facebook page.
> 
> ...


 was not a happy bunny when i got that i can tell you, shame too as i used to spend money in there, well never again and i'll make sure none of my family do either


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Just a big thank you to all those putting the effort in here, your literally saving our hobby - stick with it guys


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

skimsa said:


> Just a big thank you to all those putting the effort in here, your literally saving our hobby - stick with it guys


This ^^ 

I love the way people have to come together and helped to make the flyer and stuff


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Gina. said:


> The chameleons are now suddenly sold out as well :whistling2:


they've not sold out; they died. They don't survive long in captivity.


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

Meko said:


> they've not sold out; they died. They don't survive long in captivity.



:lol2:.... trust you Meko.. nice one


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> They don't survive long in captivity.


And although they come from warm climates, dropping them in a bath of hot water is not advisable either.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

just wanted to say good on everybody and keep up the good work! :no1: however im just curious as to whats next on the 'anti-pet' agenda, as the owner of a BIRD OF PREY and WORKING ANIMALS alongside my exotics i confidently expecting to be labelled as the anti christ :devil: and thats before they find out about the harvest mouse :gasp: (hes captive bred by the way before anyone asks lol). but seriously keep it up :2thumb:


----------

